# red bellied piranhas turning black???



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

Most reds will turn dark when they are ready to breed. What size tank you have them in?


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

well they are only about 4-5 inches long... i have then in a 75 gallon now...


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

other than color, are they acting any different?


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

no they are acting normal they school and eat with each other... they did like a week ago pic out there own section of the tank and they where fighting over them... but not any more


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What's the temp in the tank?


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

it is set at about 78(F) maybe a little warmer


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you have a thermometer to double-check that temp? Fish sometimes go darker in color when the temperature drops. And if the ambient temperature in the house has changed at all, it wouldn't be uncommon.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

yea i put it in 10 mins ago and its reading 79(F) just like it should be... i checked it in more then one spot to... and i know this is a good thermostat... so the reading are correct...and the temp the one room stays at a steady 75(F) because i have many snakes and geckos i keep in this room


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i think that 79F is a little cool for them, I have had great luck keeping them at about 85F

also...
PH? 
Can you post a pic so we can see what kind structure you have in the tank? Without alot of cover they tend to show less color... I also would recommend some blackwater extract


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

yea i have a HUGE long in there they hind under... and some plants they hind behind... i don't know the PH right now... and i have charcoal in the filter and it takes black water extract out so what should i do about putting in the filter that wont that the extract out?

like right now they are REALLY red that good but some days (only some) they will be a dark black (whole body)


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

hey all i did some water tests and the PH is at 7.8-8.0 (good for piranhas right?) and the ammonia is at ZERO =]... any more thoughts


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What about your nitrates?

And piranha prefer soft water, though I doubt that's the issue here.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

i dont know about the nitrates... i dont have a test thing for that =[


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You should probably get one, since it's so easy for nitrates to build up with large, messy predators in the tank.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

alright i will do as soon as possible...


----------

